
Unusual Features of SARS-CoV-2 Genome Suggesting Laboratory Modification - archibaldJ
https://zenodo.org/record/4028830
======
daly
So many people have asked me about this paper that I put together a quick
response, below.

There are so many reasons why this 'report' is wrong. Beginning with the
abstract: 'The natural origin theory, although widely accepted, lacks
substantial support. The alternative theory that the virus may have come from
a research laboratory is, however, strictly censored on peer-reviewed
scientific journals'. In fact there is a great deal of experimental support,
from multiple groups, on the natural origin of SARS-CoV-2. On the other hand,
there is ZERO evidence for a laboratory origin.

The introduction also is full of inaccuracies. For example, 'the origin of
SARS-CoV-2 is still the subject of much debate' is not true. The conclusions
of the Nature Medicine article cited have not been challenged by other than
charlatans such as the authors of this paper.

Here is their evidence:

1\. A bat virus ZC45 is the backbone. It is 89% identical to SARS-CoV-2. In a
genome of 30,000 bases that means it differs from SARS-CoV-2 by 3300 bases. No
way is that the backbone of SARS-CoV-2.

2\. The receptor binding motif of SARS-CoV-2 could not have been made from
that of SARS-CoV. It is not what one would predict would give the highest
affinity binding to ACE2. No one would have made this sequence in the
laboratory because it would not have been the one to make.

3\. The furin cleavage site has been found in other bat CoV, contrary to what
the author says.

4\. The presence of restriction cleavage sites in no way indicates
manipulation; they just picked two that flank the RBD.

On top of it all I have never heard of this person or their institution.

It is a complete reach and adds nothing beyond what has already been
suggested. There is nothing new here! Similar arguments were made and debunked
months ago.

\-- Vincent Racaniello, PhD | Higgins Professor Department of Microbiology &
Immunology Columbia University College of P&S, New York

------
just-juan-post
People have been spamming this one hard, haven't they?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24476300](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24476300)

~~~
archibaldJ
Ooh thanks for the link! Couldn't find it on algolia search just now. am just
interested to read HN's responses on it. (And personally find this paper to be
very intriguing.)

